# CRF Frozen Food Recall stretching far back as 2014



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Despite the recall of millions of fruits and vegetables that CRF Frozen Foods products shipped all across America and parts of Mexico and Canada, authorities worry that they may not be able to stem the tide of listeria-linked illnesses and deaths because it would be an impossible task to get all consumers to rummage through their freezers and return these products, some bought as far back as 2014.

As The Washington Post reports, experts are calling this one of the largest food recalls in recent times. Over 400 products from CRF Frozen Foods that have been sold under 40 brand names like Target, Costco, Trader Joe's, and Safeway are being recalled. Already, eight people have fallen sick because of listeria, and two people have been reported dead even though their death has not been linked to listeria yet.

Matthew Wise, coordinator of the outbreak response team at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said, "unquestionably, this is a lot of product&#8230;it reflects the severity of listeria as an illness, the long duration of illnesses, the outbreak and the long shelf life of the products."

An initial recall began April 22, comprising of only 11 frozen vegetable products. By May 2, CRF had widened the net to encompass all its organically frozen and traditional fruit and vegetable products developed or processed at the parent plant in Paso, Washington, since May 1, 2014.

CRF Frozen Foods: Millions Of Fruits And Vegetables Recalled, Products From America, Canada, And Mexico Stretching As Far Back As 2014


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is the list of recalled items:

CRF Frozen Foods Expands Voluntary Recall to Include All Frozen Vegetable and Fruit Products Due To Possible Health Risk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks. Checked my freezer, and if my stuff isn't from ConAgra, it's from Mexico or Poland. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

One more reason to grow as much of your own as possible. 

I am wondering what brands the corn was that I bought and dehydrated, now that it is in mason jars.


----------

